# Armar un amplificador con LM4766



## Ramon-DC (Dic 1, 2008)

Que tal electrónicos. 

He estado investigando sobre amplificador de 30 watts o más y me preguntaba si han probado este amplificador:

Esta hecho con el LM4766

segun el datasheet es un amplificador de 2x30watts sobre 8Ohms, me preguntaba ¿Seria viable armarlo? y si es así ¿Qué fuente podria usar?







El datsheet tambien menciona que se puede puentear pero no indica el wattaje.


----------



## juanma2468 (Dic 4, 2008)

Que tal Ramon-DC, mira estuve mirando la hoja de datos y no me parece el integrado mas optimo, a simple vista tiene muchos requisitos, habla de dos tensiones una Vcc y otra Vee por lo que es partida, y por los valores de tension que usa y la potencia que entrega creo que no conviene, si te sirve yo te adjunto varios archivos de 30w, 40w y 50w que son bastabte potables y confiables. saludos


----------



## juanma2468 (Dic 4, 2008)

Me equivoque al mandarte las cosas aqui te las mando bien.


----------

